# Finding Dolphins and Whales in BVI's



## Sailor808 (Feb 11, 2015)

I will be taking 4 kids to the BVI's March 11th - 21st 2015. Could anyone recommend likely places to find dolphins and whales? Likely places to hang out etc. Thanks for your help.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I can guarantee you will see dolphins here. Book online swimming with dolphins programs | Dolphin Discovery, Tortola I personally have an issue with keeping dolphins in captivity for display and wouldn't support a facility that does.

Whales are literally hit and miss. Spending time south of Virgin Gorda to Norman in the deep water would probably be your best shot.


----------

